# Uptight foreigners



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

My son came home last night with a remark that the foreigners here were really uptight!
My observation has been similar: no eye contact, no “hello”… “Head down and run for covers” seems to be the theme.

So, why are we so uptight? I think that in our home countries most of us are used to some sort of interaction with passers by – even if just acknowledging the person walking by with a nod or eye contact. 

At the beginning of my naïveté I tried this with some passing by Egyptian ladies. Hmm, no need to comment on the results.
But we, the expats seem to suffer here from the same affliction.
Any ideas?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I haven't found that here at all and I always smile and chat to foreigners when I meet them.
I love when I am out with the maids and they see a fellow Fillipina in the distance.. they just shout hey Fillipana to attract her attention and then get her telephone number.


----------

